# An Old Photograph, Re-Taken.



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I scanned a slide I took in 1981. It was shot on my Zenit EM on ORWO UT18 colour slide film.

I decided to re-take the shot on my Fuji X100 and crop the image to look similar to the original. The Zenit had a 58mm lens, the Fuji is equivalent to a 35mm lens on 35mm film.

1981.










2014.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm nice comparison shots. I like the look of the old cars, these modern stuff is boring like hell. Though according to these pictures 30 years ago there was more traffic than it is nowadays


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice comparison shot, 6139...as a Pro gardener, I appreciate the way the saplings on the roundabout in the first pic have grown to provide a superb screen to the horrible white building in the background. This is the fundamental thing about landscaping (which is my job).....always see ahead and imagine what your planting will achieve in 20 years time........(in this case 30)....I think the designer achieved his goal perfectly.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

shame about the pub, nice to see those crap old cars have gone (sorry dodgy rodger) and the trees came on nice didn't they...


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Trying not to steal your thunder... But I did a comparison shot last year, the 1973 picture shows "Barton Gates" in Gloucester a notorious level crossing/branch line which cut the city in half... The 2013 picture shows the scene today, using the Church as a point of reference.



Interesting isn't it!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mmmmm, Orwo.... the green shadow film...


----------

